# Scotts 2046 w/power bagger



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry for the poor pics. This is the Scotts 2046 Tractor I'm getting out of the "Bone Yard". It is pretty dirty now but the metal has no dings or dents, hood is in good condition, tires are good (just needs air in one in front). A good wash and wax job and it will look good as new.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/ScottsFront.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/ScottsRightSide.jpg>

I thought it was a 2048 (20hp, 48" deck) but it turns out to be a 2046 (46" deck). The power bagger is normally for a 48" or 54" but does fit the 46. The service manager said the 2046 with the PB is a rare unit.

This is a quick pic of the PB main unit with the other "plumbing" stacked up next to the tractor. I wanted to get better pics but with the slash on my arm and the bruised rib, this is the best I could do.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/ScottsPowerBlower.jpg>

This is the chute on the deck for the PB. Note the foot controls for FWD/REV and cruise control

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Scottschute.jpg>

Here's the 20hp B&S Intek I'm going to put in it. 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/20hpside.jpg>

Thanks to Michael, I now have a service manual on it. Thanks Michael!

Fall leaves/seeds won't have a chance!!!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Greg


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Greg
I know you probably answered this already, but what's wrong with it? Is it only the engine that needs to be replaced? I'm wondering why the dealer didn't install the engine and sell the tractor himself. I can understand why he would rather sell the owner another new tractor than put a used engine in this one, after all, if the guy couldn't take care of new, how long would it last with used?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks pretty good.. the dealer gave you this? nice...


is that the engine that was 'not free'???


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

6'er

The only problem is the engine. Rod hit the case and put a nice crack in it. The tractor was made in January 2000, so it's 4 1/2 years old. Cost of a new motor and labor to install would be enough to justify buying new. 

Maybe...just maybe... it would raise a lot of eyebrows if they started installing "warranty exchange" engines in used tractors and selling them for profit. I had to wait over 30 days after they were declared "junk" before I could get the engine. 

See the Sabre behind the Scotts? It's in even better over all condition, but.... bad engine. Customer tried to convince the sales guy the engine had a "low oil shut off" feature. As soon as the engine was low on oil, it would slow down and stop. Customer would wait, check the oil. Sure enough it was LOW, he would fill it up and start it again. Only one day the "feature" failed and the engine wouldn't start anymore....Duh. It has a 16hp B&S single in it. I got a 17hp B&S single for free... only needs a decompression valve spring! 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/SabreSide.jpg>

Ah...too many "bones" and too little time!

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Your welcome Greg. I try to work it that sometime in the future someone else might be able to provide me with something to assist me on my projects. The nieghbor near me has his home on the market and I have been helping (alot more then I wanted) Well the other day he informs me he has sold the home. I had been mowing his yard every week since the beginning of June after his 17 year old Craftsman bite the bullet. Well yesterday he told me he is rentting a bulldozer to put in the driveway and clear the area on the field next to my property and that he would be over this weekend or next to doze area on my property that is really rough and needs to be leveled out (area is has a steep incline to the road and used to kill any equipment I used when I tryed to maintain it). So my attitude is I scratch your back and you can scratch my later.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That Scotts will clean up nice. The only thing I hate about the Scotts and Sabre tractors is the color. Both almost glow in the dark. but if it cuts grass, what the heck.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

The Scotts is $100 delivered. Haven't negotiated on the Sabre .....yet.

The engine in the pic is the twin going into the Scotts. The "not so free" engine is still in my trunk.

Michael,

Just let me know when you need something. 

Joe,

Makes a good excuse to wear sun glasses when mowing!  :furious: 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

What's the manufacture of the red one behind the Sabre with the Jeep type grill? I don't recall seeing that hood style before.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark, 

There are actually 2 red ones behind the Sabre. The one you can see has the rear wheels (transaxle) removed. The one behind it has all 4 wheels. They're pretty ragged and no one knows for sure the problems. they small 12-13hp or so engines. Both are....


HONDAs!!!!!

Greg

Link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4318656577&rd=1


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I've only seen one Honda and it was a rear engine rider. A fellow in the neighborhood had a Honda lawn mower. I guess he was having some trouble with it and bought a JD mulcher mower. Seldom see them around here.

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Greg, Did you get the Scott's delivered yet? 
Just trying to figure out a way to get him away from the band-aids:furious: :furious: :clown:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, we need to get him healed up and back in the yard and away from the news and liberal / democrat websites on is computer.  

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael & Mark,

Scotts won't be delivered till I get some more done on the "Honey do" list. :dazed: :dazed: 

Get the 16 stitches out of my arm on Tuesday. Got some drugs today for my bruised rib, so that's a little better. I had a hard time explaining to the Doc that the rib pain was aggravated by getting Hog Piled on an internet tractor forum! :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Did you notice how "inconspicuous" I was today?:quiet: 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I guess you really stuck the stick in the hornets nest. Of course I got a little long winded in the hog pile arena.:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that everything is healing up. Now you have to conjure up a story about how you aquired the scar for later use. Something like you were in training for fencing in the Olympics, of were slashed by a intruder in your home, or the neighbor's dog bit you. Definitely not the truth, as it is almost unbelieveable.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Glad to hear that everything is healing up. Now you have to conjure up a story about how you aquired the scar for later use. Something like you were in training for fencing in the Olympics, of were slashed by a intruder in your home, or the neighbor's dog bit you. Definitely not the truth, as it is almost unbelieveable. *


Greg, 
I know someone that could supply you with a couple of bandaids. Might even increase your credibility on the forum. :hide: :twoonone: unch: 

Mark:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Greg,
> I know someone that could supply you with a couple of bandaids. Might even increase your credibility on the forum. :hide: :twoonone: unch:
> 
> Mark:furious: *


:lmao: Im staying out of this:lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Thought I could squirt a bunch of Heinz Katsup on the wound, slap on a small sheet of cheese cloth and hold it on with Duct tape! 

That should peak some interest...don't know about credibility...

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Jody, 

:clap: :furious: :clap: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Greg, GET THE HONEY DO LIST COMPLETED!!!!    We want to you on the Scotts project re-engine project as soon as possible to get you away the political forums:spinsmile Oh BTW do you know where I can get a steel 48" by 24-30" lawn roller, The cheaper the better.:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

Working on the list. My "boneyard" salesman is off for another week. the tractor is mine, but I haven't paid for it yet. Don't feel right removing anything before he gets back. Who knows, he just might throw in something for free!!

Been working on the fall planting in the garden so that should be done tomorrow. Then on to the next on the list.....

Don't know off hand on the roller. I'll check and see what I can come up with.

Politics? Politics? What's that?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a JD Power Bagger on e.bay. "New" the bid is $300 so far. Supposed to have cost $600! This is the same unit that's on my 2046 (it fits).....

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50374&item=4320349370&rd=1&ssPageName=WD3V


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Now showing sold for US $356.99.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW!

$256.99 more than my tractor AND the Power Bagger!


----------

